# Finally!!!



## Wyspur (May 27, 2013)

Things are getting much better. I'm not freezing any more and I'm not so tired. My muscle spasms and cramping are almost under control.

TSH sensitive 0.023 was <0.015

T3 3.3 was 2.9

T4 1.1 was 0.6

Thanks so very much for the advise, I cut my Methimazole to 5mg every other day and now I feel much better. hugs4


----------



## ChrisP (Oct 29, 2013)

Wyspur said:


> Things are getting much better. I'm not freezing any more and I'm not so tired. My muscle spasms and cramping are almost under control.
> 
> TSH sensitive 0.023 was <0.015
> 
> ...


Great news!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Wyspur said:


> Things are getting much better. I'm not freezing any more and I'm not so tired. My muscle spasms and cramping are almost under control.
> 
> TSH sensitive 0.023 was <0.015
> 
> ...


This is awesome news!!! You are a real trailblazer and I hope this works out for you!


----------

